# Found new hardware wizard pop-up on system startup



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

hi,
I've been trying to fix my uncle's computer for a few hours now but it's proving unsuccessful. I have tried to search through all of the forums I could think of as well as new ones through google and I am starting to believe this is a malware issue but I am not the expert and it may be a driver issue, hence posting in this forum.

The computer in question keeps getting a pop-up during start-up stating "add new hardware" for a bluetooth peripheral device. I have tried all the options to ignore, never ask again and to install it but it is persistently appearing during start-up. There are 4 of these alerts that start-up and i have searched some advice to remove it from the device manager, and i have altered the computer's system properties in order to find any hidden (unused) drivers. this has shown the four non-greyed bluetooth preipheral devices and some greyed (unused/hidden) drivers in the "other devices" section with yellow exclamation marks on them. i examined each one and they all mentioned that the device is not configured correctly with "code 1" in brackets, the location stated is "microsoft bluetooth enumerator", which i still done understand after the chronic googling. 
I uninstalled them one by one and they stayed there after restart (including the pop-ups). this led me to look at the "bluetooth devices" section and the "bluetooth radios" section in the device manager, I stumbled upon a lot of virtual drivers but managed to uninstall a "HID compliant Mouse" of some sort (baring in mind this is a laptop that has a internal PS/2 mouse) but this has not helped neither, i am afraid of removing more things from the device manager in fear of removing something vital to the computer.
i have tried to use Everest to locate it but I don't know where to find these infamous bluetooth peripheral device drivers there. 

*The computer in question is:*
HP Pavillion dv600
Intel Centrino duo
windows vista

*installed security and performance software are:*
Microsoft Security Essentials
Advanced System Care
Ccleaner
Little Registry Cleaner
Windows Defender

This computer has a genuine OS with completely updated OS software.

I apologise if this post is too long but i wished to give as much information as possible without wasting time in the future. Thanks in advance.

ehababoud

:smile:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSf,

Go into Device manager and post any errors in your next post.

right click "computer" under start button, properties, device manager (left hand corner)

Note: I strongly advise not to use any registry cleaners they can do more damage than good usually.


----------



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

hi thanks for your help. i have attached a print screen of all the error messages with a list of hidden and unhidden devices in the device manager.

Also regarding the registry cleaners, I will keep a note of that but do you know of any alternative methods of keeping a registry clean?

kind regards, 

ehababoud


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

There is no attachment there that I can see....


----------



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

that's odd, i'm sure it's there because i just clicked on the attached screenshot. no worries, here are the details of one driver (They all contain the same message so there wouldn't be any point in repeating it three times:

device type: other devices
Manufacturer: unknown
Location: on Microsoft Bluetooth Enumerator

Device Status:
This device is not configured correctly. (Code 1)

There is no driver selected for the device information set or element

To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall driver​
the alternatives suggested have been made such as reinstalling the driver or even removing it, this driver still appears on the device manager four times.

kind regards,

ehababoud


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go into device manager and under details tab then choose hardware ID`s
report the Hardware ID# in your next post.


----------



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

here are the hardware ID's:




> BTHENUM\{0000111d-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb}_LOCALMFG&000f
> 
> 
> BTHENUM\{00005005-0000-1000-8000-0002ee000001}_LOCALMFG&000f
> ...



as you can see, the last three are exactly identical. i'm not sure why this is because i have checked if i was copying and pasting correctly and i have checked each code individually. should it be like that?


----------



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

bump?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go into device manager, and under details tab then choose hardware ID`s
report the Hardware ID# in your next post. 

Example: PCI/VEN_8086&SUBSYS...etc.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Please post the exact model of this laptop or desktop
The dv600 is the series not the exact model number.
HP list over 300 items for the DV600
http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...en&h_cc=us&h_query=HP+Pavillion+dv600&x=9&y=4
Look for a tag on the bottom of the laptop (if it is a laptop)
Or a tag on the side or back of the tower.

The "code" you posted indicates a Broadcom Blue tooth driver.


----------

